# new kenpo promo video



## jaybacca72 (Dec 2, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]*new video to check out!*

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]December 2 2008 at 4:31 AM
_No score for this post_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica] [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]go to kenpo.se and see our new promo video of all the different aspects and belt levels at the studio. there are some clips of the competition in venezuela etc.. we put alot of effort into making this so please take a look and let us know what you think! good or bad we are happy with it. 

Thanks 

Jason Arnold (Kenpo Sweden) 

Canada via Sweden[/FONT]


----------



## silvestre (Mar 22, 2009)

hi it's a good promotional video

best regards


----------

